# 2016 Pull Ahead Program



## RyanAndrews (Feb 17, 2013)

Any update on the Pull Ahead Program? My lease is up in May and I am looking to get out of my 550 into an X5.

Thanks guys


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Tagged, Mine is up May 2nd, really want it extended!


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

Apparently two months only. Working on details.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

AksNasZasNas said:


> Apparently two months only. Working on details.


huh?


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

kromix said:


> huh?


I guess my shorthand wasn't clear enough.

There appears to be a two month (payments) pull ahead (which is different from being told a definitive date, i.e. Leases maturing by March 31, etc).

What's also not clear is whether the program is open to all cars or certain cars.

Thus, I'm working on getting more details.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

Got ya, thanks let me know what you hear...

Last I heard is it was extended to April 30th? Different than what you are saying.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

kromix said:


> Got ya, thanks let me know what you hear...
> 
> Last I heard is it was extended to April 30th? Different than what you are saying.


Yeah, that's what made me follow up. It doesn't add up but then again, BMW can change parameters whenever it wants. No updates yet. If others have more info, please chime in.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

So I did read there is a two payment waiver in place (up to $500) on another website...so there may be some truth to this. Just not sure the details (dates, exclusions, etc.).


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

TN_3 said:


> So I did read there is a two payment waiver in place (up to $500) on another website...so there may be some truth to this. Just not sure the details (dates, exclusions, etc.).


If anyone has any good data on this with a link please provide! maybe on a bmw dealer website.....


----------



## RyanAndrews (Feb 17, 2013)

I've heard from two dealers...one said 2 months the other said 3 months. I like 3.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

RyanAndrews said:


> I've heard from two dealers...one said 2 months the other said 3 months. I like 3.


Like 3 months from the day of delivery? 3 payments no exceptions?? We need Details!!!!


----------



## RyanAndrews (Feb 17, 2013)

My 550 lease is up in May and they will cover 2 or 3 of my last 4 payments. Sorry I do not have any other details. I don't plan on taking delivery for another month so I will have 3 payments left to apply to the pull ahead.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

RyanAndrews said:


> My 550 lease is up in May and they will cover 2 or 3 of my last 4 payments. Sorry I do not have any other details. I don't plan on taking delivery for another month so I will have 3 payments left to apply to the pull ahead.


Awesome, my car is up May 2nd, so I hope I now fall into the program.


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

I got the official info digging google  This should apply to all dealers.


----------



## RyanAndrews (Feb 17, 2013)

Good deal thanks for digging Kromix


----------



## kromix (Mar 20, 2013)

This seems like it's not really a "Pull-Ahead" and more a 2 payment loyalty credit on your new car.... Effectively the same free money, but I wonder if it applies to any BMW Loyalty customer, meaning u don't have to have a lease since it's not pulling-ahead so to speak and the verbiage seems to imply that...


----------



## sampatel1 (Sep 8, 2015)

Notice the 7 Series is missing


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

kromix said:


> This seems like it's not really a "Pull-Ahead" and more a 2 payment loyalty credit on your new car.... Effectively the same free money, but I wonder if it applies to any BMW Loyalty customer, meaning u don't have to have a lease since it's not pulling-ahead so to speak and the verbiage seems to imply that...


Your questions are always answered in the fine print disclosure. Just scroll down and read the fine print. 
http://bmwofbridgewater.com/2016/01/06/bmw-loyalty-two-payment-credit-program


----------



## Ninong (May 20, 2014)

*Rule #1*
Ignore the sales babble and go directly to the fine print.


----------



## TN_3 (Oct 4, 2007)

So I have an M3 thats scheduled to be built the second week of February, putting it at an early to mid April Performance Center delivery. I wonder if I could sign for the new vehicle by the end of March even though my actual delivery wouldn't occur until a few weeks later, and still take advantage of this program?


----------



## ryanmilli (Jan 6, 2017)

HypnoticS said:


> Any updates on the pull ahead? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


There is a 3 month pull ahead program according to my dealer. Not sure of all the details, but I was told that my 2014 3 series is eligible.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## adrian's bmw (Feb 14, 2003)

ryanmilli said:


> There is a 3 month pull ahead program according to my dealer. Not sure of all the details, but I was told that my 2014 3 series is eligible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


It's for most maturities this year for up to three payments. 13's to 15's. 7's get a 5 payment waiver. The new car has to be "new" and have less than 500 miles, so a factory demo or service loaner can't be leased and employ the pull ahead program.


----------



## ryanmilli (Jan 6, 2017)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's for most maturities this year for up to three payments. 13's to 15's. 7's get a 5 payment waiver. The new car has to be "new" and have less than 500 miles, so a factory demo or service loaner can't be leased and employ the pull ahead program.


Thanks for the info. Looks like I'll ride out my lease and unfortunately might have to consider other options based on the X5 lease discussions I had today.

Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest mobile app


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

adrian's bmw said:


> It's for most maturities this year for up to three payments. 13's to 15's. 7's get a 5 payment waiver. The new car has to be "new" and have less than 500 miles, so a factory demo or service loaner can't be leased and employ the pull ahead program.


Thanks Adrian. I seem to recall that the loyalty credit was introduced about halfway through January 2016 as a 2-month credit of up to $500 per month and then eventually $1,000 in May and other incarnations for the rest of the year. Perhaps the loyalty credit will come back this year as well.

The limitation that the pull ahead can't be applied to a demo is something I haven't seen before. Another way to save (or make more) money for bmwfs.


----------



## jjrandorin (May 8, 2013)

AksNasZasNas said:


> Thanks Adrian. I seem to recall that the loyalty credit was introduced about halfway through January 2016 as a 2-month credit of up to $500 per month and then eventually $1,000 in May and other incarnations for the rest of the year. Perhaps the loyalty credit will come back this year as well.
> 
> The limitation that the pull ahead can't be applied to a demo is something I haven't seen before. Another way to save (or make more) money for bmwfs.


I know that in late january of 2016 the loyalty credit was 2 payments at a maximum of 500 per payment each (there was no way when I took delivery on january 20th 2016 to get the 1k credit up front, it had to be applied over 2 months to your BMW FS account).

In february, they changed the loyalty credit so that you could take 1k up front or get (2) $500 payments, and then they left it that way.


----------



## AksNasZasNas (May 30, 2013)

jjrandorin said:


> I know that in late january of 2016 the loyalty credit was 2 payments at a maximum of 500 per payment each (there was no way when I took delivery on january 20th 2016 to get the 1k credit up front, it had to be applied over 2 months to your BMW FS account).
> 
> In february, they changed the loyalty credit so that you could take 1k up front or get (2) $500 payments, and then they left it that way.


Thanks JJ. I had the concept but not the dates.


----------

